# Radeon 700 Ve macht den Hauptmonitor unscharf



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
hab vorhin das Problem gehabt das sich ständig mein Rechner neugebootet hatt und dann kam die Meldung das der Grafikkartentreiber Probleme macht, das ganze lief bis eigentlich seit ich die Karte habe problemlos.
Nun habe ich den neusten Catalyst mir vo nAti runtergeladen und instaliert, so und nun ist nach dem ich alle Einstellungen vorgenommen habe mein Hauptbildschirm unscharf und ich bekomme die Meldung das die Datei vom das Catalyst Center  nicht geladen werden kann.
Ich bekomme noch die Krise echt und das gerade Heute wo am montag Abgaben von Arbeiten sind.
Mein System ist:
Windows XP Prof. SP1
Intel Pentium 4 3,2 GHz 1GB Dual (Oder wie das heißt) Ram
Asus P4P800 SE Motherboard

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. Juli 2005)

Hm,

also ich würde ja einfach den alten Treiber wieder draufnudeln. Wenn es tatsächlich an der
neuen Version gelegen hat, dürfte das doch die einfachste Lösung sein.

Und der Spruch gilt halt leider doch zumindest immer dann, wenn es am unangenehmsten ist:

"Never touch a running system"


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Juli 2005)

Dieser "Never touch a running system"  trift ja bei mir nicht zu, da die Abstürzprobleme vor der Instalation des neuen Treibers da waren.
Das ich das Center nicht starten konnte lag daran das ich .Net nicht installiert hatte was ich eigentlich auch nicht wollte und nun trotzdem gemacht habe, tja.
Ich muß mal schauen ob ich den alten Catalyst Treiber noch auf ATI.de finde.

-> Also ich habe es geschafft einen Weg zu finden mit dem ich leben kann:
Anscheinend ist einer der Ausgänge beschädigt oder was waeiß ich, auf jedenfall habe ich die Ausgänge über das Catalyst Center umgedreht also das jetzt die Signale für den 1 Bildschirm jetzt aus dem anderen Ausgang der keine Probleme macht rauskommen.
Auf meinem 2. Monitor macht das eh nicht soviel wenn das etwas Unscharf ist, der Bildschirm ist eh schlechter, obwohl er die Schärfe des Hauptbildschirms auch darstellen könnte.

Gruß


----------

